# What is your DREAM BIKE?



## A Ton of Clay (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm always surfing these forums looking at all these flashy bikes and my dream bike has been slowly evolving in my head. So here it is:

Frame Size & Color: Yeti SB66 Black
Fork: FOX 36 150 KASHIMA 20
Brakes: Shimano XTR
Cranks: Shimano XTR FC-M980 10 Speed
Front Derailleur: SRAM XX
Rear Derailleur: SRAM XX
Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy 11
Stem: Thomson X4
Handlebar: Crank Brothers Cobalt 11
Seatpost: Crank Brothers Kronolog Dropper post
Saddle: Fizik Gobi 00
Bottom Bracket: Chris King Ceramic Bottom Bracket
Cassette:Shimano XTR CS-M980 Dyna-Sys 10 Speed Cassette 
Headset: Chris King Titanium
Grips: ODI Lock-on
Wheelset: Crank Brothers Cobalt 11
Tires: Michelin Wide Grip'R 2

Like I said its constantly evolving, who knows what it will be in few months.

I wish I had a picture of this bike, but if you have a picture of yours feel free to post it.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Love Yeti! I have one of my dream bikes - Yeti AS-X and next I would like to get an ASR5 - for light XC duty... Had to settle for a Trek Fuel EX5 which is a great bike. Just love Yeti though.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

At the moment it's a carbon Pivot Firebird with a Pinion gearbox.:thumbsup:


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

One made out solid gold with some gemstones. I'm assuming that a sold gold bike would weigh in around 100 lbs. (1500 troy oz at $1600/oz = $2.4M), add in $600,000 in gemstones to make it an even $3M bike.

Then I would sell it, buy a generic specialized/trek full suspension and use the rest to support me quitting my job and riding every day in cool places.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Mine doesn't exist yet... but when it does, it will allow me to come back in 2012 and smoke all you guys with your crappy bikes!


----------



## DavidGrinnell (Aug 17, 2012)

one that goes up hills on its own


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

DavidGrinnell said:


> one that goes up hills on its own


e-Lycan


----------



## Rez (Nov 15, 2006)

When someone figures out that a 6k bike is really worth 1k.

As there are MX bikes with more tech that cost the same and they also come with a motor


----------



## illini (Dec 31, 2009)

I would love to have a Chromag frame built just for me!


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I just built my dream bike but my next one might be an Intense Carbine 650b


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

I like what I got. Is there a better bike out there? You bet. Is there something wrong with my bike? Not a damn thing . . . .


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Toss up between a Seven Ti hardtail or a S-Works Stumpjumper Carbon hardtail.


----------



## charmon2 (Jun 6, 2005)

My dream bike would be to have 5 or 6 (or more). I built my dream bike last year as well, a mojo HD. I built it up at the 150/140 travel front/rear. I would love to get a second one with 170/160, maybe a new 29'er or two. Since I'm living in a dream world I'm going to assume that I would have time to ride daily...


----------



## GlennW (Jun 25, 2012)

Right now it'd be a Yeti 303 WC, Fox suspension, Saint gears & brakes, with some tasty carbon wheels.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

Mine would be a Rip9 carbon with full XX1 group set, Enve wheels, Fox 34 x 150mm travel


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

Rez said:


> When someone figures out that a 6k bike is really worth 1k.
> 
> As there are MX bikes with more tech that cost the same and they also come with a motor


But...the product managers say their R&D and materials cost so much more than the motorycles! They just defended their prices in a recent magazine. And they are crazy! The prices are so high because people pay them. No way in the world does it cost more to make a bicycle of ANY material, aluminum, carbon, etc than it does to build a motorcycle. Period.

My dream bike will never exist.


----------



## SenorSerioso (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't think a dream bike can ever be attained, because once you get it you want another. It's always changing with experience and technology.

I'm fortunate enough to own my "dream bike", one of the benefits of working at a shop.

Specialized Stumpjumper FSR 29 with all the goodies. I might switch away from Avids just to be different than what I've always had. Sometime.


----------



## The Grouch (Dec 31, 2010)

I would like a 27.5 Titus moto lite. I can dream right.


----------



## xl_cheese (Jan 6, 2004)

I love my Ellsworth Evolve. The only thing I don't like is that I can't put a waterbottle in the front triangle. I would love to have the handling and suspension of the ellsworth incorporated into a custom TI front triangle that has room for a waterbottle.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Niner Jet 9 RDO. Carbon everything, all black.

Sent from my mountain bike while crashing


----------



## smellurfingers (Aug 18, 2012)

Transition TR250


----------



## McBain01 (Feb 17, 2012)

SenorSerioso said:


> I don't think a dream bike can ever be attained, because once you get it you want another. It's always changing with experience and technology.
> 
> I'm fortunate enough to own my "dream bike", one of the benefits of working at a shop.
> 
> ...


Now that frame looks so much like the Hong Fu Fm036 frame out of china...


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Nothing wrong with what I got, couldn't ask for more.


----------



## SenorSerioso (Apr 22, 2011)

McBain01 said:


> Now that frame looks so much like the Hong Fu Fm036 frame out of china...


Whoa it does! Or more likely, the Hong Fu bike looks like the Specialized.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Mine won't ever be built either, because some parts are no longer in production.

Santa Cruz Nomad, black, XL, with Fox DHX coil shock.
Manitou Travis fork, 170mm travel, 20mm T/A.
Cane Creek 110 headset, ano red.
Azonic Outlaw wheelset, ano red, 20mm T/A front.
Truvativ AKA stem, black, 100mm
Gravity Gravity Lite riser bar, black, 710mm
Avid Juicy Carbon discs, 203/185
X.0 shifters, Redrum Red, 9-sp.
XTR shift cables.
Gravity Dropper post
Selle SMP TRK saddle.
Hope seatclamp, ano red.
XT front derailleur, dual pull.
Race Face Atlas triple crankset, w/ CK external BB (ano red)
X.0 rear derailleur, Redrum Red
SRAM 970 chain.
Michelin Mountain Dry 2, 2.3"

Would have come in under $4K.


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

Just got my dream bike today. 2012 Remedy 9. Traded it for my Stumpy FSR Carbon 29er even up with a good friend, and both of us are very happy... 29er was a very cool bike, but just did not handle like this thing does!


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Give me a 2013 Kona Kahuna or a Scott Scale 29 Comp and I'll be more than satisfied.

Then again, I'm happy with just my 2011 GT Avalanche entry level


----------



## Thomas O (Nov 13, 2011)

For me the S-works Epic 29er. I have the carbon epic 29er and absolutely love it but I would like the next level of components and 21# would be nice also.


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

The latest greatest whiz bang whammy bird carbon fiber ant fart bike parts don't interest me a whole lot. I feel that really hauling ass is at least %90 pilot. I'd rather show up on outdated gear and show the trail who is boss instead of having a $10,000 hole in the bank account and riding like a chump.

That said, I have my dream bike, 2008 Giant Trance X with a dropper post and a Fox TALAS fork. I've demo'd a few other bikes and they are different than mine, but, are they better? There is a very slim chance they are, but its certainly not worth spending $3,000 to find out they aren't.


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

Right now I'm fixated of picking up a '13 Superfly 100 Elite with a few mods.


----------



## Rez (Nov 15, 2006)

This would be one of my favorites.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

A Mojo HD with 7 inch travel and 650-b specific geo.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

can't seem to scratch this itch..


----------



## Big P (Aug 10, 2012)

A used all mountain or freeride bike that dosent cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

Rez said:


> When someone figures out that a 6k bike is really worth 1k.
> 
> As there are MX bikes with more tech that cost the same and they also come with a motor


Don't be stupid, an off the showroom floor MX bike is the equivalent of a Wally World mountain bike.


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

To the person who mentioned a gold bike, there are many materials that are worth way more then gold by weight. A bike weighing 10 pounds of enzymes and chemicals that are sold in the picograms would be worth more than the entire world's GDP. Even something as simple as a bike made of saffron would cost more than a gold bike for two reasons.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

I'd have a Moots.


----------



## komekomegaijin (Nov 9, 2008)

For Chris Chance to start up Fat City Cycles again...

...and start building 29er Yo Eddys! 

Woo hoo!:thumbsup:


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Rez said:


> When someone figures out that a 6k bike is really worth 1k.
> 
> As there are MX bikes with more tech that cost the same and they also come with a motor


I gotta admit ... My 2006 MX w/motor  was less expensive (new) than many of todays high-end MB's :shocked:


----------



## mpmffitz (Jul 18, 2008)

My bike with some new wheels and a hammerschmidt!!


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

I love my Yeti SB95, like it's not just a summer thing. 

BUT, a full-carbon frame, with carbon "AM" rims on Chris King or Stealth hubs would be kind of sweet.

Anybody got $6k so I can upgrade? :^)


----------



## jjmmagoo4 (Jun 10, 2012)

I must admit before finding this site I thought my present bike (2012 Trek Mamba) would have been my "dream bike". Reading about these other rides have made drool with anticipation. Having been a recent fan of Sonya Looney I would say her Canyon MTB. That is exactly the type of riding I would like to do. I wouldn't mind doing a slow upgrade on my bike, thus making it "MY" personal build dream bike.


----------



## troyer2112 (Mar 31, 2008)

I love my bike as well, however i am dreaming of another...

IBIS mojo HD 160 carbon black with turq
YETI SB 66 carbon black with turq
PIVOT 5.7 carbon black with red
FOX RP23 BOOST kashima
FOX TALAS 160 kashima
FOX DOSS POST
SRAM XX1
MAGURA MT8 black and red 180mm front and back
CHRIS KING/ENVE WHEELSET red hubs
CHRIS KING HEADSET red
ERGON SEAT carbon black
ERGON BIOCORKS
HOPE CLAMP red
ODI red bar plugs
THOMSON STEM 70mm
ENVE DH BARS 740mm
TIME ATAC PEDALS
SCHWALBE NOBBY NIC 2.4

oh yeah double everything!!!!


----------



## YamiRider1316 (Mar 26, 2011)

carbon firebird

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big P (Aug 10, 2012)

bikeabuser said:


> I gotta admit ... My 2006 MX w/motor  was less expensive (new) than many of todays high-end MB's :shocked:


I almost crapped myself when i realized that my excel wheels with red talon hubs are cheaper or same price as BICYCLE wheelsets! :yikes:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Custom painted Nicolai


----------



## JulesMoreau (Aug 22, 2012)

I drooled over the Trek Madone 7.9 WSD when I first heard about it (retails at $12K stock in the US). But I've learned not to have 'dream bikes' - my stock Madone series 4 has pleased me thus far, in my short ownership. I know it's good to dream an all, but I find so many bikes to be too similar to shell out an extra 10k. Of course, if I had money to throw around, I'd absolutely hop on something more expensive.


----------



## BloodyRoots (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeti SB95
Enve carbon rims on kappius hubs
raceface next cranks with chris king bottom bracket and carbon time pedals
easton monkeylite carbon bars
loadedusa xlite ti stem
thomson masterpiece seatpost
xo type 2 rear derailleur
xtr front derailleur
140mm fox float 34
everything anodized blue




Right now i'm building a 2012 ellsworth evolution on stans flows/hope hubs/x9 type 2/loaded stuff/carbon noir cranks/fox talas 34mm 29er.... gonna be pretty close to perfect.. with everything anodized blue lol


----------



## trojan10 (Aug 22, 2012)

2012 S-works Stumpjumper HT 29er


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

If I won the lotto I would have my own facility and a team of engineers, designers, welders, my own R&D department for advances in carbon and alternate materials, the sky would be the limit.

Ultimately I would have a collection of custom bikes all outfitted head to toe with components made in house.

I would love to have the bikes that only exist in my imagination and I would like to develope something that would contribute to the advancement of what is possible with the bicycle.

I'm happy with the bike I have but I don't think my lust for something better could ever be satiated, so if I could spend the rest of my days tweaking out and thinking about bikes I would. I really like bikes.

Sorry, but if I'm gonna dream it's going to entail a little more than brand name stuff.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

mk.ultra said:


> Give me a 2013 Kona Kahuna or a Scott Scale 29 Comp and I'll be more than satisfied.
> 
> Then again, I'm happy with just my 2011 GT Avalanche entry level


ok in reality I'd take a custom build with Canfield Yelli Screamy or Evil Sovereign :thumbsup:


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

Got mine already 

ASR Carbon


----------



## HAL 9000 (Apr 4, 2008)

i'm riding my dream bike


----------



## BloodyRoots (Feb 2, 2009)

Hal u cant possi ly tell me that those rims are ur dream rims.... after ibjust pusted up carbon 240pt hubs....


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

The Santa Cruz Heckler is a bike I've been eyeing for a little while and may be my next MTB. 

For now, I ride a 2011 Kona Fire Mountain. It is an entry level bike with unspectacular componentry and parts but I can ride my local trails as well as any of my buddies if not better. Some of my friends are equipped far better than I and call my fork a pogostick but I can outride those buggers anyway so I don't care.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Apr 4, 2008)

BloodyRoots said:


> Hal u cant possi ly tell me that those rims are ur dream rims.... after ibjust pusted up carbon 240pt hubs....


I've got no complaints they are as nice as the Easton ec90xc 29" wheels we have on my wife's bike.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry, can't answer that question, as you have limited me to one.
That does not work because I enjoy multiple disciplines.

michael


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

I already have mine (Carbon Nomad and Trek HiFi Pro)... so instead of asking for my dream bike, I'll take that $5-10k and spend it on dream bike TRIPS. 

I think #1 on my list would be Nepal.


----------



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

komekomegaijin said:


> For Chris Chance to start up Fat City Cycles again...
> 
> ...and start building 29er Yo Eddys!
> 
> Woo hoo!:thumbsup:


I'd buy one!


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

Old S-works M2, or an S-works epic with the brain suspension.
Or my Nishiki with a nice fork, saving for an reba atm.


----------



## SunnyinCO (Feb 3, 2011)

My dream mountain bike would be about 18 lbs, full-suspension, something that feels like 6" of travel on the down and a hardtail on flat and the up's. It also needs very little maintenance (i.e. replacing chain or components) and was built of all recycled materials.

Oh, and the frame will also be able to hold 2 water bottles.

The road/cx bike will have built in directional's.


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Trek Superfly 100 with full XTR setup Continentals X-kings And custom paintjob that would say Gary Fisher on it. Aluminium Santacruz Nomad and a 2005 GF Hoo Koo E Koo in mint condition for sentimental value. 

Oh yeah forgot the custom built 26" titanium HT!


----------



## Projectnortheast (Mar 29, 2011)

I have my dream bike as well.. mojo HD love it... I would definitely have many dream bikes.... plural! I really want to get a superlight hardtail 29er or something for racing but can't bring myself to spend the money

I think for me it's more like someone else said.. love the bike I have, would use all the money to ride the most interesting trails in the world... travel all over with my dream bike, not just sit inside trying to figure out how I could make my bike better.. but.. where can I go next? :thumbsup:


----------



## bspate (May 30, 2010)

Thomas O said:


> For me the S-works Epic 29er.


Yes, this.


----------



## hhhava (Aug 22, 2012)

Just lost an old Gary Fisher Hoo Koo e Koo that was my boyfriend's dream bike when he was a kid. I got it stolen by locking it up wrong... looking to replace it.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Hope you get the Gary Fisher back. Mine would be a carbon Pivot Mach 5.7 With XTR bits or Saint where it mattered. 

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## verdugomountainlocal (Aug 25, 2012)

There is no such thing. it would be like having a dream computer or phone. They change too quickly these days. I flip them every year and get new ones.


----------



## Ebig (Aug 26, 2012)

My Felt Nine Team is my dream bike.... for now


----------



## dieonthishill (Dec 15, 2011)

Road Bike: 
2013 Specialized Tarmac S-Works LTD Black 
SRAM Red Group
ENVE 6.7 Clincher Wheelset
Michelin Pro 4 Tires
Shimano Dura Ace PD-7900 Pedals
Specalized S-Works Toupe Saddle

MTB Bike: 
2013 Specialized Epic S-Works (Satin Black)
SRAM X0 Group
ENVE Sweep Bar
ENVE Stem
ENVE 29 XC Wheelset
Racing Ralph Tires
Crank Brothers Egg Beater 3 Pedals
Specalized Toupe Pro Saddle

Lucky me, I got the Tarmac earlier this summer and my Epic is on order


----------



## KBS604 (Aug 7, 2012)

My dream bike is a norco range LE but I couldn't afford it so I got the range 3 instead.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

Pretty much already have it. SC Blur LTc. CK hubs laced to DT Swiss rims. Pretty much full SRAM XO/XX. RS Rev 140. RP23. Joplin seatpost.










Id change a couple things if I had the money laying around. Id switch out for a Float 150. and ENVE carbon rims (just bought soem Stans Flows but havent built the wheels). and Id get a different adjustable seatpost because the Joplin is a bit underwhelming. And I'd switch out the brakes for some Formula's or XTRs.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

I can never have a dream bike due to my moral objection to the bike industry greed. Really blows because there are so many great bikes not to be had no matter how much money I have. Simple matter of principal. Iv'e gotten frugal as I age.

Then there's the poser factor. It would be like your grandma driving to the store in a red ferrarri.

Or I'm on the trail, other rider pulls up and says "DUDE" that's a nice bike, how much was it? My answer, oh the full kit was 11.000. Other rider, why are you pushing up that? And then says my mom just bought a Ford Fiesta brand new for the same price.

I say this all in fun, and admit I am a tad hypocritical with moto racing for 20-years.

So my answer is a (2012) not 13 Kona unit.


----------



## mlevinson (Mar 17, 2010)

I already have mine... and YES I have real pedals on it now!


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

I own BOTH of my "dream bikes".....One or the other is perfect to handle just about any trail in My area......2008 Trance X2 with a Reverb and a 2011 Specialized Stumpjumper EVO hardtail.....IF I had to choose just one it would be the EVO without a doubt.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*The one I'm riding on any given day.....*

I have three bikes. They are all paid for. They all work well. When I trash one I'll consider a new one. Right now, I don't dream of bikes but rather places to ride bikes.


----------



## Immadis (Aug 28, 2012)

I dont tend to have a dream bike, because lots of good out there.
But overally and carbon 29er FS with some Fox shocks, Sram X0 set and some Avid brakes.
Pretty much anything i cant ever imagine owning in my life


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

my dream bike.. i also own it now 

ideally with a set of Arch's and some more carbon bits (like SP, Bar, Stem). but i'm a man of modest means, this is more bike than i should ever need!


----------



## TBarnaby (Aug 1, 2008)

komekomegaijin said:


> For Chris Chance to start up Fat City Cycles again...
> 
> ...and start building 29er Yo Eddys!
> 
> Woo hoo!:thumbsup:


And there is my answer to your question. Glad I'm not the only one who thinks this...


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

this has to be it for me. Commencal MTB META AM 1 2013


----------



## mp187regs (Aug 19, 2011)

An affordable sub 18 pound full suspension bike. That has zero suspension bob even when hammering out of saddle. 

Also would like it to somehow give me the ability to get out of work early so I have more time to ride.


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

Dream bike, well i dont know about that.

I would just settle for one that dosnt need repairs, ever! no matter how hard i crash.




or an evil undead, i know i know.... but you have to admit its a damn sexy looking bike.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

troyer2112 said:


> I love my bike as well, however i am dreaming of another...
> 
> IBIS mojo HD 160 carbon black with turq
> YETI SB 66 carbon black with turq
> ...


Sounds good to me, make that two:thumbsup:


----------



## MoTec (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't know if there is a vendor that makes my dream bike but I know what it is and I think I'll be building it up myself in the next year or so using my New Goblin as a base.

It'd be a Carbon HT 29er with geometry like the HF-FM056. Ideally it'd not have the front derailleur hanger or openings for the internal routing for that as I want a dedicated 1x10. I also want replicable rear dropouts. 

XT Shadow Plus rear derailleur and XT shifter. 

Some nice hydraulic disc brakes. I'm pretty happy with my current Avid Elixir 7's so maybe those will move over. 

Rock Shox Reba RL with remote lockout.

Some other nice lightweight carbon bits and a light wheelset. Ideally the whole thing would weigh around 23 lbs.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

I want an Ibis Ripley with XX1
I would call it the unicorn 


Sj


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

SlowerJoe said:


> I want an Ibis Ripley with XX1
> I would call it the unicorn
> 
> Sj


Yes I know what you mean, The time gap from when they said it was coming & when people can get it just keeps growing.

I may even have my XX1 Rip9 RDO befor the Ripley comes out.


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

my dream bike is still in my dream...hopefully soon become reality. Its a Mojo SL.


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

I read an article in Bike a while back I thought was pretty cool.

The ideal bike would be one that evolves just like we do.
If you don't ride it for a while, it gets heavier, the cables get loose, things need adjusting etc.
If you start riding more downhill it will gain a few mm, adjust tread pattern and rubber consistency depending on whether you ride wet slickrock or gravel.
If you start riding more fireroads it will stiffen and get a steeper head angle.

You get the picture. The article made it sound even cooler. A bike that responds and adapts.

As a side note, it's cool how trek sort of does that with an adjustable BB on the slash.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm lucky enough to have pretty close to my dream bikes right now. The build kits are fairly modest though. I would like to build my TR250 with a full Saint group and Chromag parts, and Hope/Flow EX wheelset set up tubeless. 

I have a dream trail bike in mind these days though which I doubt will ever come to fruition: 

'13 Banshee Spitfire 
Fox Float 160CTD 27.5
Hope Pro III / Flow EX 650b
Schwalbe Hans Dampf 27.5 x 2.35
SRAM XX1 1x11 drivetrain
Chromag bar/stem/saddle
Not sure what brakes...


----------



## kaiser2 (Jul 27, 2008)

komekomegaijin said:


> For Chris Chance to start up Fat City Cycles again...
> 
> ...and start building 29er Yo Eddys!
> 
> Woo hoo!:thumbsup:


Amen to that!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Pulled the trigger on mine when I bought my Pivot:










Light, and rides great.


----------



## MTBCanuck (May 19, 2011)

Knolly Chilcotin. Period.


----------



## cycling5280 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Hampsten Carbon Road bike*

custom built


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

I love my Trance but the Pivot 5.7 Carbon has me itching


----------



## skyak (Sep 21, 2008)

Building mine right now:

Frame RM Altitude 790 - 18" (150mm travel)
Fork German-A Excite (150mm travel)
Head Set Cane Creek 110
Stem TBD
Handlebar Niner RDO - 710mm
Grips SDG Lock-On
Front Brake XTR Trail
Rear Brake	XTR Trail
Front Brake Rotor	TBD
Rear Brake Rotor	TBD
Rear Shifter	XX1 Trigger
Crankset XX1 - 28T
Bottom Bracket	Sram BB92 Ceramic
Rear Derailleur	XX1
Rear Cassette	XX1
Chain XX1
Front Wheel	Syncros TR1.0 650B
Rear Wheel	Syncros TR1.0 650B w/ DT Swiss XX1 Driver
Front Tire Rocket Ron 2.25" 650B
Rear Tire Rocket Ron 2.25" 650B
Seat Post Thomson Masterpiece Setback
Seat Specialized Phenom Pro
Pedals XTR (980)


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Carbon fibre FS fatbike with 100mm front Fox fork.

Sadly none of the above exists, no frame, forks or carbon.....

Soon though, just need some more of you to get with it, you will all be riding them soon, its like telling you that you would be riding a 29er in 2008 :0


----------



## SSBiker (Nov 12, 2012)

Krampus?


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

WarBoom said:


> I love my Trance but the Pivot 5.7 Carbon has me itching


I came from a Fuel EX8. The Pivot is great. Not a plush plow through everything bike - but once you've got a line you're golden. I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I would have to say dream bike(s) because I ride on the road, fire roads, gravel, singletrack, over rocks and roots, through streams and sand, and up steep hills, so no single bike would ever be adequate.
Plus when I am thinking about riding my mood changes, I might really be itching for a mountain bike ride at night, or I might want to hurt myself for 4 hours on the road doing steep hills.
If I had to have one bike, it would be a full suspension mountain bike. Or maybe a cross bike. Or maybe a road bike. See where I'm going with this


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

S-Works Epic 29er, demoed one at my LBS, woot, it rides like my American Eagle, very good! I also tested a Stumpjumper 29er with Sram X9 stuff on it, Didn't like it, doesn't track well.


----------



## shugarbear (Aug 28, 2012)

my dream is a bit different than most.... I want a custom steel frame hardtail, 120 fox, full xo, carbon bars, post and some arch wheels  kind of like an el marriachi.


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

my dream bike will let me fly down the techist gnar, slice and dice through some tight NE single track, let me pedal up the steepest hills in the big ring, and let me clean flowy jump lines, throw some sick turn downs and tables, be comfortable on my ride to work, weigh 18 lbs, never break, and never be obsolete!


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

I ride my dream bike. 

carr009 by Huck Pitueee, on Flickr


----------



## tao (Jan 27, 2008)

Full custom Jones Titanium Spaceframe

and or

Lenz Lunchbox


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Take my sb95, add custom paint and Enve+king wheels. Done.

_Sent from my brain using neurons fueled by glucose_


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

My dream bike has arrived...so stoked. Nothing too fancy, it is mojo sl.
Now i need to find dream trail.


----------



## jimwg (Aug 7, 2010)

Dream bike that I might actually be able to afford someday: Jamis Dakar 650b.(around $3000) DREAM bike if I just want to throw more money: I'm sure I could "learn to love" a Turner or Ellsworth or Ibis or Yeti or?...


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

My dream bike is a bike perfect in every situation, so I am thinking about a cx bike, a titanium one but for a perfect bike I would like a perfect life. In a perfect life I use that bike for fun, not for commuting to my shop...


----------



## Dougalicious (Jun 24, 2012)

It never breaks. That's really the only requisite.

I guess I'd be able to change paint scheme with my mind too.


----------



## NEOLEX23 (Nov 22, 2012)

santacruz v10 carbon 2013


----------



## Bikcomuter (Aug 19, 2012)

A jones steel diamond frame with the truss fork. That could be my one bike for everything, two sets of wheels, fat Larry front, 29er slicks for commuting. Loop H bar and everything. Hmmmmm....


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I have many dream bikes, one for each type of MTBing. 
Cannondale Jekyll MX- All mountain
Trek Session 9.9 carbon- downhill
Scott Genius 700- XC suspension
Trek Superfly carbon- XC hardtail


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

For a long time I had wanted a mid 2000s Epic. I bought a 2006 and love it. Now I lust after a Transition TransAm and a Trek Remedy 9


----------



## jjproctor (Oct 16, 2011)

Too many choices, but I think a titanium Salsa Fargo would take care of most of them!


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

This...


----------



## tao (Jan 27, 2008)

jjproctor said:


> Too many choices, but I think a titanium Salsa Fargo would take care of most of them!


 with alternators.


----------



## WillT (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm nickel and dimming my way to her.


----------



## gelo354 (Nov 28, 2012)

i'm dreaming have a Stumpjumper HT carbon................


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Niner WFO in black with a Fox 34 and Salsa Gordos. My version of all mountain clydesdale.


----------



## subwoffer13 (Nov 28, 2012)

anything will be good ^_^


----------



## surfingsk8r (Nov 15, 2012)

This


----------



## teamsloan (Jun 13, 2007)

Santa Cruz Tallboy LTc (matte black with white decals, and light blue stripping)
Fork: 34 Float 29 CTD Adjust FIT 140 (black)
Shock: Float CTD Adjust Kashima
Headset: Cane Creek 110
Stem: Thomson X4 80mm 0° rise with Ti bolts
Handlebar: Enve Riserbar
Grips: ODI Lock-On Oury
Shifters: Acros A-GE DERAILLEUR SYSTEM, BLUE- LIMITED EDITION
Brake levers: Hope Stealth Tech EVO X2 (blue adjustment stews on lever)
Brakes: Hope Stealth Tech EVO X2 (gold bore caps, gold floating rotors)
Front Wheel:Hadley Disc with 15mm thru axle (black) laced to ENVE AM rim with black DT 14/15 spokes and blue alloy nipples with one white DT 14/15 spoke at the valve stem on the drive side
Rear Wheel: Kappius Rear 142 x 12 with SRAM XX 11-36 cogset laced to ENVE AM rim with black DT 14/15 spokes and blue alloy nipples with one white DT 14/15 spoke at the valve stem on the drive side
Front Derailleur: A-GE DERAILLEUR SYSTEM, BLUE- LIMITED EDITION
Rear Derailleur: A-GE DERAILLEUR SYSTEM, BLUE- LIMITED EDITION
Chain: KMC X10 SL Gold 10 Spd.
Bottom Bracket: Chris King BB (blue)
Crankset: Shimano XTR Trail M980 10 Speed Double Chainset
Bashguard:Blackspire Lite Super God
Pedals: Shimano XTR
Seatpost: Rockshox Reverb, or Thomson Elite Dropper
Seatpost clamp: Thomson
Saddle: SLR XC (black)
Tires: Maxxis Ardent 2.4

Mmmmm, not a single wire cable anywhere on the bike, 240 its of engagement in the hub, all wrapped up in the perfect trail bike!


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm super happy with my handbuilt, but I would really love a custom Ti frame with just a touch of rear suspension. 

Not a lot, just enough to make landing on flats a bit easier.


----------



## CHINOTAKER (Nov 1, 2012)

*intense*


----------



## adcolgrz (Dec 7, 2012)

my dream bike is mojo hd <3


----------



## SCkikapuD (Mar 8, 2010)

Waltworks Custom
Dream SS 
or
Kona Process DL for ridiculous stuff that I never do anyway.


----------



## justin_amador (Dec 2, 2009)

Just bagged mine on this last Jenson Yeti Sale:

575 Enduro Plus. Can't think of a thing I'd change on it, other than maybe some more custom frame protection. I think I pedal about two gears higher now than I did before. I'd put a smiley emoticon but they don't make one that grins big enough!


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

I think I currently own my dream bike... I love it, I keep changing it up completely, but I love riding it.

It's an agressive XC bike, (or the way I've built it, a moderately aggressive AM) and I really enjoy it.

2011 Trek Fuel EX-8:
2.5" Specialized DH tires (butcher front, clutch rear)
35mm Straitline stem
780mm Smac handlebars
-1.5* HTA
Front fork: Fox 32 F-Series RL w/air spring, rebound, alloy E2 tapered steerer, 130mm travel
Rear shock: Fox Float RP-2.


----------



## donny70 (Feb 28, 2010)

This is and always has been, but I own it now.


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

As of now I would like to get a new Foes F275 with all the goodies that I can desire.


----------



## grizzlyplumber (May 15, 2008)

My dream bike is a carbon Santa Cruz Tallboy. I see enough of them out there, two more years of school and that will be my first purchase.


----------



## Rubicon73 (Feb 10, 2009)

Honzo with a ZEE drivetrain/ brakes and Chromag cockpit! Hope to have it by the summer!


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

Dream mountain bike right now: '13 Banshee Rune with XX1 drivetrain

Dream asphalt bike right now: Ceilo Sportif Classic with Campy stuff


----------

